# Green Head Gear?



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

Just wonedering what ya'll think of the snow fullbodys made by green head? thinking bout droppin some good change one some snow fullbodys and some deadlys


----------



## Goose Guy350 (Nov 29, 2004)

I like them for one, I just toss them in a huge decoy bag and in the trailer they go, paint has seemed to hold up and motion is great. I only run about 3 dozen so I'm not the greatest resource on these so some of the others will be of more help but if I had the change I'd run 10-20 dozen of them for sure.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Nice decoys without a doubt. The only issue I've ever had with full bodies is if you have enough room to store/transport that many decoys needed. Only reason why I don't run any and use goose gloves instead when I run small spreads. If you can afford/store/transport them, go for it.


----------



## Zekeland (Oct 6, 2005)

They are worth the money. Depending on how many you are running..room may be a factor. Our group uses only 5 dozen so room is not an issue. We run them with a mixture of silosocks. Sometimes only FB's. Did that a few times this past spring and it was 'crazy' results.


----------



## brobones (Mar 10, 2004)

I have 2 dozen S&B and I do not baby them at all I chuck them in and out f the trailer just like my Big Foots they GHG Snows and blues have helded up fantastic the added movement from the motion cones is a plus along side the stationary Big Foots. You will be happy with them they are a great decoy I had NO paint issues at all. I hunted them hard Spring and Fall.


----------



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

would 4 dozen ghg and 2 dozen deadlys be enough deeks for spring. i always hunt them in the fall and we just mix some snows within our canadains and it works sometimes but never hit them hard. ive hunted snows in the spring but only with bags and it was ok, i love the spring hunts. Just looking for some ideas


----------



## goose (Jul 19, 2003)

Horker I pm'd you.


----------



## Top Flight Waterfowling (Oct 21, 2004)

Horker23, if you would go with 4 dz ghg FB and 2 DZ deadlys, Id recommend trying to hunt a pond or water because with only that many decoys, snow geese will always go to water so you can get away with with, if did have that option maybe a couple doz floaters would work to, GL.
Adam


----------



## goosehunter21 (May 18, 2004)

I Have 32 dozen of them and they have held up and they worked the birds really well. If you are going to go the route you are thinking I would scratch the fullbodies to buy more sillosocks or deadly decoys.


----------



## fowlhunter7 (Mar 1, 2005)

Horker
I'm hunting over 90 dozen of them. They are a good and hold up well. I would recommend them. I agree with goosehunter21. If your talking about only four dozen, I wouldn't do it. Buy more silosocks or deadlys and hunt over more decoys. 
Good huntin


----------



## ND_duckman (Feb 17, 2006)

How on earth would you manage 90 dozen decoys? Do you just mean 90 decoys?


----------



## Top Flight Waterfowling (Oct 21, 2004)

They are nice but the price per six!!!  You really have to be addicticed to the sport to have over 1,000 of them things, just think of the work hauling them around, setting them out, ha....id do it everyday! :wink: One of these years im just gonna take a loan and buy 2,500 of them,and follow the snows all the way up from MO to the ND/Canada border in the spring.


----------



## fowlhunter7 (Mar 1, 2005)

ND Duckman,
No, I mean 90 dozen.(1080decoys) Not just 90 of them. I like em'

Good Huntin"


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

WOW GHG makes THE best snow and blow decoys on the market IMO 
Check this out!
http://forum.averyoutdoors.com/showthre ... t=10%2C000


----------



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

yea if you have the money to buy 1600 fullbodys. that would be awsome! what was there average 70 some a day?


----------



## Travery (Mar 15, 2005)

I think it was closer to half of that, but I am not certain. Regardless, they are very nice decoys, and those boys wore the snows out. I am waiting for someone to test a 300 GHG FB spread for a period of time and compare it to 1k socks. That is where I see the determining factor being spread size. Had those boys been using $32k woth of deadly's and sillosocks, They would have had atleast 7000 decoys in the field. Tell me that spread wouldnt kill birds....impractical, yes, but I bet you'd average 50 a day.

Snow Goose hunting is not a number of decoys game, its a number of dollars game! Either you have a small ultra-realistic spread, or a huge semi-realistic spread.

A guy cant just go pick up 20dz GHG's if you want consistantly high kill counts day in and day out. Its a combo of scouting, ecallers, location, spread, luck, weather, shooting, etc.

I want Avery to do the same thing this spring..... But with 200-300 FB's MAX. Test them on a scale that is realistic to the average consumer. Put up some numbers with a spread like that, and you make a FB believer out of me! Untill then, I'm running socks.
:sniper:


----------



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

more than 1600

"Avery® Pro-Staffer Tyson Keller and I made plans for him and his crew to come down Friday afternoon before the hunt to scout a little. Thursday, a semi truck came in town and dropped off just shy of 1100 Greenhead Gear® Fullbody Snow and Blue Goose Decoys. Myself and two others worked until the wee hours of the morning getting them assembled. Tyson was also bringing around 600 Greenhead Gear® Fullbody Snow and Blue Goose Decoys."


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

No doubt a large spread of full bodies will kill geese....but there was some "tricks" they were using that were killing the geese that you're not hearing nor seeing about. Some guys know what I'm talking about but I'm not telling. Marketing at work.


----------



## jkern (Aug 10, 2005)

I watched the footage they had on running traffic and was really not impressed. From what I saw those birds worked that fullbody spread the exact same as they work a sillosock spread. From what I saw there is one reason they shot as many as they did...they knew thier way behind a shotgun.


----------



## Slowmo (Dec 19, 2004)

I have about 200 of them, and we use them pretty hard. We have gotten away from using NW's unless we have a big crew now. 3 or 4 of us put out the FB's in about the time it used to take us to put out 5 or 6 hundred NW's. I don't think we have done as well, but we've had some ecall issues, and are hunting a different area so it's tough to tell which spread works better. I'm about to UV paint 'em and see how that works.

I don't think I'll be buying more FB's soon, but I will be adding a few dozen Sillosocks to mix in for added movement.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Hunted over 400 of them this fall, had no wind killed 2 birds. Could have killed that many over sock's. I would'nt dump my socks to buy fullbodies thats for sure.


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

During the spring season,how do you guy's manage to get all of those full bodies into the field?We spend enough time hauling stuff out with ATV's and running socks.
Last spring was a muddy mess and I could not imagine hauling out several hundered GHG decoys.


----------



## fungalsnowgoose (Sep 11, 2004)

Thats one reason I do like the silo socks if you put them on the tube racks they fit perfect on the fourwheeler racks and don't get too muddy. You can take 24 dozen at a crack out, and i'm sure you coudl do a lot more with a sled and tubs. With all those full bodies thats a lot of trips back and fourth if the fields are to slimy to drive in.


----------



## goose0613 (Oct 24, 2003)

Chris Hustad said:


> No doubt a large spread of full bodies will kill geese....but there was some "tricks" they were using that were killing the geese that you're not hearing nor seeing about. Some guys know what I'm talking about but I'm not telling. Marketing at work.


Bingo.

I hunt over 300 of the GHG full bodies. I'd like to have about another hundred to do what I need to do with them. There is a lot more to it than just the full body decoys. Many variables determine your success. They are however, the most realistic snow goose decoy you can buy. Yes, you'll need a trailer to haul the big numbers. Is it worth it? Yes, if you know how to use them.


----------



## jb (Feb 8, 2005)

I hope its worth it I will be runing around 300 this year when I used to run about 2000 socks

P.S. Im glad those greenhead gear guys didnt get too specific on where they where I keep my trailer loaded with decoys in a barn in the background of where they hunted one of the days


----------



## SNOWSNBLUES (Oct 23, 2004)

They were hunting in Texas......right?? :lol: :lol:


----------



## brobones (Mar 10, 2004)

I thought it was Missouri :-?


----------



## goose (Jul 19, 2003)

they hunted missouri and south dakota


----------



## fungalsnowgoose (Sep 11, 2004)

I think they're good decoy they look great the price is right on them but if you have to haul them all in by wheeler 90 dozen is more than I would like to deal with. Both fowlhunter and goose hunter have nice spreads of them and their willing to do that work.

If you like them and you think that they're going to get you more birds buy them. Their is nothing worse than sitting in the field watching birds and having no faith in your decoys. Buy what you think is going to get you birds.

With that being said I would also give the silo socks some consideration for the number your talking about just to build your spread size. Thay are both good decoys and I don't think you'll be sorry either way you go


----------



## bird crumpler (Mar 28, 2006)

Horker 23 i think you are an absolute idiot you make me want to uke: you are a imberrasment to hunters and greenhead gear. those snows would look at you and laugh.


----------



## jb (Feb 8, 2005)

In my area for the most part when the geese come throu we can drive out to the feild because it is froze at least in the am if its not I will get as close as I can using a feild road or a grass water way heck one time I set decoys on two sides of the feild road and even a few in the road and put my blind in the dich (thats what the birds where doing the night before ) I am not real big on being right out in the middle of the feild just make sure you get rid of the truck.


----------

